# Shimano Ultegra XSC reels



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

I see the standard XSC models has a zinc die cast main gear and a hex type handle instead of screw in , i have been fishing a Sustain for years and thats a quality reel , seems this basic model would be a clear step down in feel and smoothness , don't have a chance to handle one though so thats why i am asking.

I am planning on putting it on an 11 foot rod and i considered the C14+ model but it's 5500 size seems to be a bit small for my eleven footer , is the 5500 size equal to about the size of a Sustain 8000 size reel or even smaller ?

I was considering the C14" Ultegra 14000 which is not sold in the US but it has the cold forged gearing and screw in handle that i like , also closer to 20 oz in weight which i prefer on my eleven footers , i see some talk of the Power Albrids but don't know if that would be a better choice or what size.

Thanks for any input folks , can't afford the Aero Technium unfortunately.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Herb, some time recently (can't put my fingers on it now) several folks were complaining about the XSC......when, if, I locate those sentiments I'll post here. I have handled the CI4 XSB and was disappointed.....lots of wobbly and roughness.......something I've never before experienced with my other Shimanos.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you very much Dcast , that would be extremely helpful. Yeah , i wasn't expecting much for an under $200.00 reel and most forums i look around on don't seem to have as much info as i would have hoped including "SOL" .

No real thorough reviews just a lot of "why the price difference between the C14+ and the regular XSC " kind of questions. The C14+ Ultegra model is considered the in between model as far as quality for the three models released for the USA last year so thats disappointing to hear that it's* not *quite as impressive as it should be , especially considering it's suggested retail of around $300.00 for a 5500 size.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I was looking at the ultegra, seen the poor reviews from forum members and got a akios scora instead. Used it for a few months now and happy with it. Would not suggest it for lures, it's a bit large.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

Whats really disappointing to me is that the Ultegra reels will probably not be redesigned by Shimano for years since it appears they are new at least to this market . What a bummer , not impressed with the Daiwa Emblem long cast model either (mediocre build quality) at best and the Penn long cast is just a beast , 27+ oz, what was Penn thinking ? 

I am not knowledgeable enough about what else is available from oversea's which would be worth buying here .

Definitely looking for a good quality long cast reel that doesn't cost $700.00 like an Aero Technium , to me i would pay maybe $450.00 tops for a reel like that , $700.00 is just way over the top imo, especially when you consider how fast Shimano discontinues reels where part availability can be an issue.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

while the penn is heavy it is also built solid......i'll take that trade off.
for the price it is best on market.
been using 2 since they came out without nary an issue
on a long rod weight is not really a drawback


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

The reason i think the Penn is a beast is because i was one of the few original field tester's for it , Mike Rice contacted me and asked if i would be interested in testing it . I know you were also a field tester FB and a few others.

I mentioned to Mike that i thought the rotor should of been made of a lighter composite because after really putting the reel through it's paces i thought the rotor was much heavier than it should of been and really slowed start up inertia on winding.

When i first received the proto the handle was noticeably too long , glad they fixed that . I still use it and made some changes to mine , i removed the body seal and friction ramp under the rotor .

Much more free spinning now which i like and my cast is refined so no issues with spool movement on casting. To me it's still way too heavy and is best fitted to a rod at least 12 feet and preferably longer.


----------

